# ♡Happy Valentine's Day NF ♡- Custom Name



## Rinoa (Feb 13, 2021)

*♡ Valentine's Custom Name ♡*

There will be no Valentine's day event this year as issues with the upgrade still have not been sorted.
So as not to let the day go by without spreading a little love for the community, if you’d like  to have your name lovey dovey until February 15th, 2021 -12 pm UCT you just have to post something related to Valentine's Day here -eg: music videos , images , poems, games ,msgs... until February 14th, 2021-12 pm UCT.
Any mocking, inappropriate and unnecessary or non-related content will be deleted and will not guarantee the Valentine’s custom name.
Spam love. Play nice. Have fun!
*if you want to just post/on topic and not get the custom name please state in your post ​
Happy Valentine's Day!
-NF Staff​

Reactions: Friendly 11


----------



## Sloan (Feb 13, 2021)

Happy Valentines NF love ya’ll

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 6


----------



## Catamount (Feb 13, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Catamount (Feb 13, 2021)

When I'm around you
I feel my temperature riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiise
 All I waaaaaant is you there besiiiiiide meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
/wags whatever is available

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 13, 2021)

watch the video, it improves the day quality three thousand

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Crow (Feb 13, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## Balrog (Feb 13, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 13, 2021)

Happy valentine's day all

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## 青月光 (Feb 13, 2021)

Happy Valentine's day everyone 

May it be full of joy, happiness and love for you and your loved ones

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Worm Juice (Feb 13, 2021)

When he kept farting I knew he was the one

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2021)

Happy Valentine's day, lovely ppl

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 13, 2021)

Happy Valentine's Day.

Here's a song dedicated to it for your own delicate ears.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Santí (Feb 13, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 13, 2021)

My Hubby and I will be getting our Covid vaccines on Valentine's Day!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 8


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 13, 2021)

time to start to spam love music

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## FlamingRain (Feb 13, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 13, 2021)

It won't be like that when you're gaming with a couple of energy drinks and some CBD grass with ya.

Combination of those two things make gaming >>> real life

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 13, 2021)

Would post but I hate valentines day and anything love related. Don't exist to me.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## fuff (Feb 13, 2021)

Happy Valentines Day~

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Friendly 3


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 13, 2021)

Sharing some random quizz i found in case anyone wants to do it and post the results for fun.
Options are too limited though:  



You guys can also post here other quizz and games related to the theme if you want to.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Feb 13, 2021)

Results:

"You got: You're A Romantic Valentine!

You like spending the day with the one you care for the most. If it's not your soulmate you don't spend the day with him/her. You are all about dinner dates, flowers, and scented candles. You really love the sensual closeness and being intuned both physically and emotionally."



Naturally.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 13, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Sharing some random quizz i found in case anyone wants to do it and post the results for fun.
> Options are too limited though:


Says I'm a romantic valentine which I am just the men I've talked to in my past definitely not.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 13, 2021)

Aphrodite said:


> Says I'm a romantic valentine which I am just the men I've talked to in my past definitely not.


Interesting you choose Greek god of love .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 13, 2021)

Sure add me .

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 13, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Interesting you choose Greek god of love .


I've had this name for over 10 years. I didn't always feel this way. I could change to Ice queen but gotta wait a year now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 13, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Sure add me .


Where’s Valentine’s msg , song , image ?!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 13, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Where’s Valentine’s msg , song , image ?!


I was thinking of this good ol Julie Andrew being proposed by Christopher plummer  in the mid  Austrian night.

This was one heck of a good movie. Edelweiss !!!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 13, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 13, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## 青月光 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hololive's really popular


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 13, 2021)

God i love that scene . The magic of plummer and Julie .


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 13, 2021)

Worm Juice said:


> When he kept farting I knew he was the one


Shit this sound dejavu.


----------



## Karma (Feb 13, 2021)

@DemonDragonJ have you been keeping up with _WandaVision_?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Hololive's really popular


No regrets on this namechange.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 13, 2021)

Behold, the rarely seen _Valentine's Day Faputa_:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 5


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Sharing some random quizz i found in case anyone wants to do it and post the results for fun.
> Options are too limited though:
> 
> 
> ...





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Results:
> 
> "You got: You're A Romantic Valentine!
> 
> ...





Aphrodite said:


> Says I'm a romantic valentine which I am just the men I've talked to in my past definitely not.


Random test huh......yes.....I got this one too.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 13, 2021)

> You got: You're A Selfish Valentine!
> 
> I hope no one goes on a date with you. The only person you truly care for is your own self. You either never have a date and if you have one, you tend to dominate them and try using them either physically or emotionally. You don't care about the location as long as you are in control.


Stone cold

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Milady (Feb 13, 2021)

@Haruka Katana Babeee you are the besttttttt~

Happy Valentines Day!!!!




Now gimme sparkles 

No event this year?  Haruka and I always make top 3 like every year  Next time.

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 13, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Sharing some random quizz i found in case anyone wants to do it and post the results for fun.
> Options are too limited though:
> 
> 
> ...


​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 13, 2021)

Happy Valentines Day everyone

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 13, 2021)

Found another one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Feb 13, 2021)

now gimme

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 13, 2021)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 13, 2021)

Words you might use to describe your significant other today:

V - alue
A - mitié
L - ove
E - motion 
N - evertheless 
T - imeless
I - ntellectual beauty
N - icest
E - ever after 

D - estiny
A - mour
Y - ou

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 13, 2021)

For all lovers watch this French movie great day to spend your quarantine with ladie/male partner
​


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 13, 2021)

If my poem didn’t strike a cord,


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 13, 2021)

To all those Awkward love you meet your soulmate . When Stephen Hawkings meets Jane at blue night well crafted scene . 

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tri (Feb 14, 2021)

happy vday

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## BlackBearD (Feb 14, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Sharing some random quizz i found in case anyone wants to do it and post the results for fun.
> Options are too limited though:
> 
> 
> ...





Rinoa said:


> Found another one


You got: You're A Light-Hearted Valentine    

You treat the day of Love as it should be treated. You are a lover who stresses openness and honesty. You value physical intimacy but respect your date's feelings despite that. You're all about fun, flirting and the finer things of life. You are happy both in a pizza parlor and a gourmet restaurant.
|
You got: Disciplined    


Someone disciplined, having a great attitude and personality is waiting for you.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy Valentine's Everyone

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## 青月光 (Feb 14, 2021)

Gawr Gura said:


> No regrets on this namechange.



What was your previous username  

I like the one you have know


----------



## 青月光 (Feb 14, 2021)

I want to add an image too so gonna wish again  

Happy Valentine's day

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 14, 2021)

^ you can share/post more images, music, games even dice roll etc as long as it’s on topic/theme related.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 14, 2021)

​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 14, 2021)

La historia de dos amantes que nunca fueron hechos el uno para el otro, pero el destino encontró su camino de todos modos

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 14, 2021)

Milady said:


> @Haruka Katana Babeee you are the besttttttt~
> 
> Happy Valentines Day!!!!
> 
> ...


Happy Valentines my lady 

You're still as beautiful and kind hearted as ever 

Yeah I remember those contest we were always first lmao

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Feb 14, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> La historia de dos amantes que nunca fueron hechos el uno para el otro, pero el destino encontró su camino de todos modos



You're spanish


----------



## Soldierofficial (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy Valentine's Day NarutoForums

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Dano (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy Valentine's Day NF.

Some latin love song for you guys:

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 14, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You're spanish


Yes

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DeVision (Feb 14, 2021)

I was summoned by the boss (   ). This is my contribution.


Actually have a better fitting song, but..

Reactions: Friendly 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 14, 2021)

This is an animation video that i like it a lot.  it’s bit sad

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 14, 2021)

I feel like an idiot for not getting what the red titles are all about. I even somehow blended out the hearts.
Guess that says a lot about my current state of mind

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Raiden (Feb 14, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## DeVision (Feb 14, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> This is an animation video that i like it a lot.  it’s bit sad



Damnit Rin, what was that.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Feb 14, 2021)

Be my Valentine


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 14, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Damnit Rin, what was that.


Yeah it’s sad but very touching.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 14, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 14, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Yeah it’s sad but very touching.



It should've had an happy ending.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Feb 14, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Yes



We're neighbors then

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 14, 2021)

one red color sick name pls

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## DeVision (Feb 14, 2021)

Go D. Usopp said:


> one red color sick name pls



You're not qualified. 

That's an Usopp birthday bouquet. (see the 4.1. - April fools day is his birthday)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 14, 2021)

DeVision said:


> You're not qualified.
> 
> That's an Usopp birthday bouquet. (see the 4.1. - April fools day is his birthday)


its usopp

he obviously lied about his birthday

make it work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 14, 2021)

DeVision said:


> You're not qualified.
> 
> That's an Usopp birthday bouquet. (see the 4.1. - April fools day is his birthday)





Go D. Usopp said:


> its usopp
> 
> he obviously lied about his birthday
> 
> make it work


The numbers are just written the other way around, instead of 14 he placed 4.1. to be unique.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 14, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> The numbers are just written the other way around, instead of 14 he placed 4.1. to be unique.




You're too friendly.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 14, 2021)

4.1 is obviously his GPA

he broke the 4.0 limit

whats more attractive than giving someone flowers and telling them im 4.1 GPA

only usppp can do that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 14, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Milady (Feb 14, 2021)

Haruka Katana said:


> Happy Valentines my lady
> 
> You're still as beautiful and kind hearted as ever
> 
> Yeah I remember those contest we were always first lmao



Aww thank u you too <3  I miss winning contests with you and winning points for you to display your beautiful art

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy Valentine's Day NF

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Feb 14, 2021)

Hope everyone had a good Valentine's Day.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 14, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 14, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy Valentine’s Day

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 15, 2021)

Thank you to everyone for participating and sharing love here and for your contributions to our community.
I really hope that next year we can have a NF Valentine’s event more similar to the previous ones. 

Wishing you all the best!  ♡ Have fun around! 

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 15, 2021)

Well, this year's Valentine's Day was relatively uneventful.
At least I got to watch a lot of "explosion-triggering" vids and ended up "exploding" from time to time.
Such is life really.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------

